# Ice fishing transducer used for trolling?



## ccarver (Mar 5, 2015)

Maybe I'm being too cheap but I don't want to spend $100 on another transducer for my Lowrance 4x HDI that I have for ice fishing can I mount my ice fishing transducer on my boat and use it for trolling? Or is that just stupid?


----------



## earl60446 (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't see anything wrong with that, maybe build a bracket for it so you can use it for down scan and side scan also if needed. Others may disagree but I am all about frugal.
Tim


----------



## ccarver (Mar 5, 2015)

Haha sweet I will give it a try and post some pictures and let you guys know the results!


----------



## ccarver (Mar 8, 2015)

Built the mount for my ice fishing transducer today, used 3/8" nuts make a perfect sleeve so there's no play in the rod when trolling  and it's easily removable for on the fly! 
View attachment 1


----------



## earl60446 (Mar 8, 2015)

Beeeutiful. I'm proud of ya. Us "frugals" gotta stick together.


----------



## ccarver (Mar 9, 2015)

finished it up tonight! View attachment 1
View attachment 2


----------



## ccarver (Mar 14, 2015)

Here's being really frugal lol built a anchor today out of scrap iron.. 24.6lbs... should be plenty


----------

